# Quiet male cockatiel?



## lordsnipe (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey all,

Has anybody experienced a quiet male cockatiel? I've had my Nibbler (young bird, but has had his first molt, so am guessing 6-12 months) for nearly 2 weeks now and he's been a very quiet bird. People talk about flock calls when the birds are left alone in the room but he doesn't make any noise. My parents keep birds and they flock call when people leave the room they're in. I work full time so I don't know how much noise he makes during the day but he never flock calls when I'm home.

I'm currently trying to get him to trust my hands, so I feed him some seed in the mornings before I leave for work and when I get home. He generally takes them (although at times he isn't at all interested). He doesn't step-up, and I will try to stick train first, although he seems scared of a moving piece of dowel (even though it's the same as what he's standing on).

It's like he hasn't bonded with me, but if I sit next to his cage and read a book aloud, he'll sometimes come down to my level and sit on the perch nearest to me. So there is some kind of bond, just not one I've seen before with all the other cockatiels I've played with when I lived with my parents.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Snowball is a quiet tiel and he's a male. He only calls if I remove Hershey, his mate, from the room, otherwise he's generally pretty quiet. My hubby can get him to wolf whistle and of course he'll sing to Hershey when he's courting her but otherwise not much comes out of him!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My male Cockatiel, Freddy, is a really, really quiet bird, you don't hear a peep out of him. (unless he is excited ie: put newspaper in-front of him and he whistles and does heart wings)


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

My male tiel is sometimes quiet he only whistles when he feels like it.


----------

